# How do you Turn off the Emergency Brake Warning Lamps?



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

First,

I know their are numerous postings on this problem so please be gentle as this is my first post so I hope it doesn't seem foolish. I have a 2006 Passat 2.0L Turbo (B6). I have three brake switches that are coming on and one beeping even though my electronic parking brake is working 100% (checked both sides). I run the tests on Vag-com with no major brake issues other than a short maybe (Laptop is in another area right now) 

I also tried replacing my EPB Switch with the "B" version" then the "C" version. I simply need the lights off and not blinking and dinging. Is their a way in Vag-com to code this out? Can this be stopped? I don't care if I disable all the warning lights I need them off. I know their has to be a short or a bad module someplace, but right now I just needs the warning lamps off. Any help? Ideas? Thank You and I apologize if this question has been answered. I can't find it via searching if it has?

RT


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Start by posting a complete auto-scan.


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*EPB Problems*

Here is a small portion of the scan but let me say first I don't know if the motor is bad on the passenger caliper or their is some other problem? I tested them both and they worked. I physically watched them from a foot away so I am confused. Here is the portion of the scan relating to the parking brake. Also, if it is the motor where do I find that? How hard is it to change?

Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013

3 Faults Found:
02433 - Supply Voltage for Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 229
Mileage: 140184 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.02.03
Time: 16:53:41

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.39 V
Count: 87

02431 - Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) Resistance to Movement 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 140184 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.02.03
Time: 16:53:41

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.08 V
Count: 89


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Full Scan*

I apologize you asked for the full scan here it is:

Wednesday,04,February,2015,16:37:22:62939
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWAK73C36P197310 License Plate: 
Mileage: 140180km-87103mi Repair Order: 001



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65
72

VIN: WVWAK73C36P197310 Mileage: 140180km/87103miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 1010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 F HW: 3C0 907 115 F
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
VCID: 23450907E2202306A91-8076

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 CJ HW: 09G 927 750 CJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 0841 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
VCID: 7BF511673A10BBC6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EC
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
VCID: 69D95B2F408C395623D-803C

1 Fault Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005465829
Coding: 14848F0340041A00470A00000F00000000285D435C0000
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 

4 Faults Found:
02092 - Enabling Heated Seat 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139843 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.04
Time: 07:37:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.20 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 140024 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.20
Time: 07:24:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139834 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 12:04:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139841 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 15:13:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 G HW: 8E0 035 593 G
Component: SDAR XM H04 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7J0538370
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D51EF3FB4E4E5760F5-8078

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 115242 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.12.03
Time: 16:11:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0N AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P42XTD- 
Coding: 0012366
VCID: 2E53E833B9E29E6E36F-807B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000003AYS5

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000600000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6332MSME0E35663CKÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 5663CKÿ†6342MSME105B36705ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: B36705ÿ†6351HTS6TLLM4M627ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: M4M627ÿ†6361HTS6TLLAT8N2Oÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: AT8N2Oÿ†63727TS63IKA6BH23ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: A6BH23ÿ†63827TS63IKAAI332ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: AAI332ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 H HW: 3C0 953 549 H
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507R 
Coding: 0002013
VCID: 3169F34FA8DC81962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: V0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C06306014A
Coding: 3FFD0E04D31002
VCID: 2149030FF83C3116BBD-8074

4 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139834 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 09:05:00

00473 - Control Module for Elect. Park/Hand Brake (J540) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139834 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 09:05:00

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139834 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 12:04:13

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139841 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 15:13:50


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0002 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TQF8C04
VCID: EDD1AF3FF464A576CF5-80B8

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139834 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 09:04:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001205
VCID: 3663C05341B2A6AE7EF-8063

3 Faults Found:
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8801862E521804141FF00A0F0E081800
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 140181 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.02.03
Time: 14:01:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001204
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
VCID: 2149030FF83C3116BBD-8074

2 Faults Found:
02433 - Supply Voltage for Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139816 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.03
Time: 06:17:34

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.87 V
Count: 87

02443 - Control Head 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 97
Reset counter: 208
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.21 V
Count: 40


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio PM6 016 0017 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2065722
Coding: 0040400
VCID: 204F060BF336381EB43-8075

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

2 Faults Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 139844 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.04
Time: 08:46:17

00667 - Ambient Temperature Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 252
Mileage: 139939 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.12
Time: 00:02:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
VCID: 326BFC43ADDABA8E527-8067

1 Fault Found:
00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Thank you for posting the whole scan. 

Your parking brake module needs a software update.


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*QUestion*

Will a dealer simply do that or will they tell me I need a new motor or worse yet entire caliper before they do such an update? I know my local VW dealer service department is extremely expensive. Is their a way to do a capacitive discharge or anything else to reset it for now? I NEVER use the parking brake (I mean not once in five years) and wish it was still a manual pull stick between the seats......love progress. Thank You. RT


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Another Question*

Can you code in VAG-COM the counter down to zero to keep it from coming on? Like I said the Electronic parking brake is useless to me and having not one, not two but three lights blinking and dinging is a little ridiculous I would say but hey I am no german engineer.


RT


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Nope, the dealer has to do the update.

The caliper and motor come as an assembly, the motor isn't serviceable separately.


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Question*

Will the dealer just do the update to the system ONLY or try to charge me for something I don't need? For example are they going to tell me I need a motor that I don't need? Is their any way to reset the system without the update like pulling a fuse...etc A discharge...etc? Thank You for all your help.

RT


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Dealer*

I spoke with my local dealer stating the same problems I have posted and they stated to me their is no such update available for my car? If that is true then where does that leave me replacing the caliper and motor? If so where can I get one reasonable if their is such a thing with VW. It's funny when I'm forced to replace something I never use due to "false alarms" going off and no way to turn them off. What about byte 17 in long coding of the vcds program? It has something about the EPB lights on and something about turning the parking breaks off? Either of those help if I enabled them or disabled them?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

No, you can not just disable the parking brake. It's a safety feature. Even if you don't use it (why the heck don't you use it?), the parking brake still has to work for the car to pass a safety inspection.

Whoever you talked to at your dealership is misinformed. There's a TSB for this. Granted, the TSB doesn't mention 02431, but we can tell from the scan that your module doesn't have the updated software, so it needs to be updated and then the EPB re-evaluated. While it's still possible you may need a caliper, this update needs to be done regardless, and it alone may fix the issue.

Call your VW dealer back, and tell them to look at TSB #01 07 47


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Thank You*

Thank You......This is the concrete information I needed to come at the dealer with. Although I think they will still try to jack me for a caliper this will help and is a great place to start. I don't think I have used an emergency brake in twenty years except maybe sporadically on steep inclines. 

The Electronic parking brake did work a month ago now it appears one side isn't working? I assume that side is the passenger rear? Where is the most reasonable place to get a caliper for a 2006 Passat 2.0 Turbo? I read someplace a while ago that their is a place that lets you swap motors out and return the bad motor with the new caliper? Of course as you said it will need to be re-diagnosed first.

Common sense tells me that an electronic parking brake is great when it works but it seems to have overcomplicated a simple working functional system. Yes I have had regular e brakes freeze and even break but I could replace the whole thing pretty easy even in this -20 weather I could fix it. 

I have no chance in this weather fixing the German engineered EPB. I never had a standard e-brake lock me u going 70 on the highway. Hence I avoid the EPB...I don't need it. I personally think overall, considering everything, it is a bad design and more dangerous than the standard e-brake of 20 years ago. Just my opinion. 

Thank You for the information it will definitely get their attention at VW.


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*EPB Problems*

Just as a clarification I don't want to disable the EPB just the THREE warning Lamps. I really think one warning lamp would suffice but hey three will drive you insane and to the dealership.

RT


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*QUestion Regarding Update*

So you were correct! That update needs to be done and so does the diagnosis. Here is the problem. They want $110 to do the update and another $110 to do the re-diagnosis. I feel like I am getting the screws put to me but I don't know they charge a fortune per hour for labor like $300/hr. I don't know if I have much of a choice however IT'S A VW DEALERSHIP. They seem to do what they want and tell you to pay. Any Advise?

RT


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Really only the dealership will have the ability to do this update, so you're stuck there. That's not an unfair price, I usually get $90 to do just the diagnosis as an indy shop.

Really the only way to save money is to tell them to just do the update for $110, then do the re-diagnosis yourself. Have them update the software then post a new auto-scan.


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Sounds Good*

OK I will do that. I am considering a trade as well. Not sure if I want to make that leap yet though. This Passat has been great until about 6 months ago. I've spent about 2000 in repairs in the last 6 months. Prior to that nothing. I will think long and hard about it. I need this fixed before I can do anything else. Again you have helped me immensely. Thank You


RT


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

My local indie in SE London did the flash update for me. I didn't have an EPB problem but since reading in here about these "false errors" coming up, wanted to ensure I didn't have the problem. Or minimised the chances of getting a stuck EPB.

I also don't switch on and off the EPB unless I have to reverse without seatbelt on (on private road or into garage) and then it's necessary. It switches itself on and off for certain park conditions. And I believe it has to be used to keep lubed and stop build up of rust. The aluminium parts corrode, and expand. It's just a bad design. You cannot use the new design of EPB on an older car.

Sounds like yours occasionally sticks on. If this is so then get the complete caliper with the EPB motor attached. It's a far simpler job just to change the caliper, then use VCDS to perform Basic Settings. Again a VAG indie shop would be your best move. Dealerships have to follow a fixed Germany-dictated script in their service shop as fart of their franchise agreement. This results in a fixed higher price. But a universally recognised warrantied parts & labour repair.

There's several good "how-to" threads been posted on this site. In case I ever got afflicted I took the best advise and put together a help file in .doc format. PM me an email address and I can return attach.

Oh, and I do understand your nervousness about stealers "bigging" up the job. I had a warranty repair in '08 on my '06 (bought on '07) where they'd done a ½ job and wanted hundreds of £ to complete. I bought VAG-com (no agent in UK). Then followed the advice of the Ross-Tech staff. All fixed. And never went in there again. Despite all the offers of free sandwiches and "meet the staff" events. It's a person thang. 
The same group has several other outlets, went to the next nearest to me for some other work and (a) didn't get ripped off, and (b) felt as if I was being looked after (with loaner). Went to the third furthest away from me where the group's paint shop is and also got good service with nice people (again with loaner)

Good luck!


----------



## rtanner47 (Feb 4, 2015)

*My Fix for EPB Problem*

Hello,

First I wanted to thank you for your patience and helping me with this EPB Problem. I sincerely thank you for all your help. I found the ultimate fix for this problem in hopes of not having any other problems, I bought a 2013 Jetta SE with 11,877 miles. It's basically new and the car fax is clean so I guess this will fix the Passat problem. I hope now I don't have Jetta problems. PS After a lot of coaxing I found out that update would most likely fix my old 2006 Passat. Frankly due to the numerous repairs (in the last 6 months only) we just couldn't afford to keep it. 

RT


----------



## JimmyJ34 (Apr 19, 2021)

rtanner47 said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> Thank You......This is the concrete information I needed to come at the dealer with. Although I think they will still try to jack me for a caliper this will help and is a great place to start. I don't think I have used an emergency brake in twenty years except maybe sporadically on steep inclines.
> 
> ...


did this resolve your problem? Currently having this issue


----------

